# SUCHE jemanden für Neuanfang (Werbt-einen-Freund)



## Jiiayan (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo!

Nach fast 2 Jahren Abstinenz, hat es mich wieder gepackt. Ich möchte zu WoW zurückkehren. Da meine alten Kontakte (inkl. Gilde usw.) fast ausnahmslos inaktiv sind, möchte ich gerne auf diesem Wege jemanden finden, der mich per Werbt-einen-Freund wirbt und gemeinsam 1-2 Chars auf 90 spielt.

Die wichtigste Info vorab: Ich habe die Keys. DU wirbst MICH.

Das Hauptaugenmerk liegt bei mir jedoch nicht auf "ganz-schnell-ein-oder-zwei-Chars-hochziehen". Es geht mir vor allem darum, jemanden zu haben mit dem ich gern zusammen spiele. Eine/n Spielkameraden/in quasi. 
Daher sind mir Fraktion und Server nicht so wichtig. Wobei mir ein aktiver Server sehr viel lieber wäre - Ein leeres Auktionshaus ist uncool =(.

Das solltest du mitbringen:
- Eine freundliche Art
- Einen Skype-Account, den du während des gemeinsamen spielens auch benutzen möchtest.
- Genug Gold für Taschen, Mounts, Reiten, Fliegen usw.
- Du bist Ü20
- Du versuchst gemeinsam vereinbarte Termine stets einzuhalten

Das ist ein Plus:
- Du hast gewaltig einen an der Waffel und scheust es nicht das offen zu zeigen
- Du verbringst auch mal gern Zeit in BGs (generelle PvP-Affinität)

Hier solltest du dich nicht wiederfinden:
- Du ziehst gern gesamte Instanzen zusammen. -Auch wenn du nicht der Tank bist
- Du liebst die "ogog"-Mentalität.
- Du möchtest immer 100% effektiv leveln, hast bereits 9 Chars auf 90 und kennst eh immer den besten Weg.


Das Thema Zeit: Ich habe flexible Arbeitszeiten bis maximal 22 Uhr. Das bedeutet, dass ich die eine Woche mal nur bis Mittags, jedoch die andere Woche mal bis 22 Uhr auf Arbeit hänge. Aber keine Angst: Auch wenn es mal spät werden sollte, bin ich stets für eine Partie zu haben.

Was meine gewünschte Klasse angeht, bin ich ebenfalls flexibel. Für Combo-Absprachen bin ich deshalb offen.

Wenn ihr es bis hierher geschafft habt zu lesen und euch in meinem Kauderwelsch wiederfindet, würde ich mich über eine PN von euch freuen in dem Ihr euch kurz vorstellt und schreibt wieso wir gute Levelpartner sein könnten.

Haut rein!

~Jiiayan


----------



## Storm1709 (3. Juli 2013)

Hi würde dir gerne Helfen dabei.
wenn noch iunterresse besteht


----------

